# This is funny...



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, this is mostly for Lacie (Little Bits and Pieces) cause she has such amazing goats, but look what I found in this book I have. The book is "Sheep and Goat Science" by M.E. Ensminger and R.O. Parker-I think it was published in the 70s or 80s, not sure.
This is one of the 2 books that have been my main resource until I found TGS. 
Anyway, under the dairy goat section here's a few things I found almost humorous:

"Does may be bred when they reach 65 to 70 lbs. If does are well fed they should reach this weight by 8 to 9 months of age" :lol: Lacie's are that big at 2, 2 1/2 months I believe.

"During the dry period (before kidding, 6 weeks to 2 months was recommended) the doe should be well fed, as this is the time when the unborn kid(s) gains 70% of it's weight."

"A good milking doe will average 3 qt. of milk per day over a lactation of 10 months, with superior animals producing as much as 4 to 5 quarts."

"The highest official milk record was made by a Toggenburg in 1960 at 5,750 lb of milk in a 305 day lactation."

I don't really know how much that last one would amount to per day, but I'm sure Lacie will know. I'm sure hers do a lot more.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol that's funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:think:..Me think we came along way baby since 1980 lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of those things are painfull for me to read! 

I haven't heard of that record for the Toggenburg, but that is really good for one. That comes out to 18lbs per day.

I would bet money that my does would beat that record (wouldn't could since they are alpines though, lol) Moon was giving about 15-16lbs per day on a first freshening. I didn't see what it was this year, But it's bound to be even more next year! 


A good milking doe in my herd produces 6-8 quarts as a FF (1 1/2 to 2 gallons, or 12-16lbs) Peeps was close to 21lbs a day (or 3 gallons/ 16 quarts) as a 4 year old. 

And the well feeding a doe in the end of pregnancy is killing me! (Me and Sarah discussed what happens in our experience already)

Haha, yeah, my kids are 60lbs by 2 to 2 1/2 months, little hob goblins, sucking down all the milk and feed they can stand  .
They got to be 75-80lbs before breeding though.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I thought you might get a kick out of it, lol.  I'm sure I could find some more stuff like that in it if I tried. I knew it was outdated, but I guess I never really thought it would matter all that much; at least as regarded feeding and stuff- I never used it much for medical reasons.

I think I got it at a thrift store.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, I knew I'd read this somewhere, it's from the same book:"Four to five days before kidding, the grain allowance should be decreased by as much as 50%, with bran substituted in order to clear out the digestive tract. Eliminating much of the bulk in the tract facilitates kidding."


Now, I always thought this kinda made sense, but I guess it doesn't matter too much??


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Here's a couple more interesting things from that book:
















I find it laughable that Texas only had 299 goats recorded at that time (if I understand it right) that's crazy! I think I probably saw that many when we drove out to west texas the other day. There's a LOT of Boers in Texas, I was seeing big herds of them the whole way, but more the further west we went.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hilarious! love these old books.

a friend of ours loaned us a "raining goats in the tropics" book that looks like it's from the 70's or 80's. I took a quick read when I first got goats, and had to put it down. I now want to check it again to see what craziness I can find in there....


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

What people did with goats years ago is pretty funny. So much has changed since then it's almost a wonder any goats survived at all lol.

I can fill in the current breed record holders though 

*Alpine Milk and Butterfat Production Record Holder:

*Name Reg # Year Age DIM Milk BF in lbs/%
Donnie's Pride Lois 3*M A0177455P 1982 07-04 305 6416 309/4.8

*All Time LaMancha Milk Production Record Holder:

*Tyler Mt. May's Priscilla 2*M AL0618876 1991 05-00 253 5400

*All Time LaManch Butterfat Production Record Holder:

*SGCH Oaks Whisper Taffeta 3*M PL1287007 2007 3-11 4720 292/6.2

*All Time Nigerian Milk Production Record Holder:

*AGS Jobi Fawn 4*M PD1360584 2006 03-10 305 1720

*All Time Nigerian Butterfat Production Record Holder:

*SG AGS Rosasharn's Uni 2*M PD1320275 2007 08-06 305 1490 112/7.5

*All Time Nubian Milk Production Record Holder:

*SG Skyhill's Elisha 7*M PN0904515 1996 02-09 302 5940

*All Time Nubian Butterfat Production Record Holder and All Time Breed Butterfat Production Record Holder:

*Pacem Faun's Folly 2*M PN0324844 1984 04-02 304 5160 384/7.4

*All Time Oberhasli Milk and Butterfat Production Record Holder:

*SGCH Catoico Summer Storn 4*M PB0935588 1997 03-00 304 4665 234/5.0

*All Time Saanen Milk Production Record Holder:

*JC-Reed's Cloverhoof Haley 2*M AS0894085 1997 04-00 305 6571

*All Time Saanen Butterfat Production Record Holder:

*SGCH Lion's Gate WMV Afganistan 7*M AS1440547 2011 03-01 305 6080 255/4.2

*All Time Sable Milk and Butterfat Production Record Holder:

*SG Capricorn-Genetics Cathy 1*M AC1253232 2005 02-11 305 4230 133/3.1

*All Time Toggenburg Milk and Butterfat Production Record Holder and All Time Breed Milk Production Record Holder:

*SGCH Western-Acres Zephyr Rosemary 4*M AT0926741 1997 03-01 305 7965 312/3.9


----------

